# Biggest Guppy I've Ever Seen!



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

I went to the LFS this weekend, and I saw the largest guppy I've ever seen. 

It was a female, easily the size of a roll of quarters. :eek5: She was about 4" long and about 1 - 1.5" around. Plain HUGE. Slightly pregnant. 

Sorry about the lack of pics. I plan on going back there next weekend with my camera to see if it's still there. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw a female just like that a couple of weeks ago at one of my LFSs, as well. It made me do a double-take..."wait, is that a GUPPY????"


----------



## fishunderpants (Mar 2, 2006)

Hrm, is this like the "big fish that got away" or "the giant guppy" urban legend?


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I've had a female guppy that reminded me of some kind of whale. It was no 4 incher, but it was big and fat enough to look like it should have a blow hole. It was kind of funny at times because sometimes people would be looking at my guppy tank and ask " And what kind of fish is that?" when they saw her in there.


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

fishunderpants said:


> Hrm, is this like the "big fish that got away" or "the giant guppy" urban legend?


Not at all. I'm definitely going back there to pick up some Flourish Excel this weekend. I'll be sure to bring my camera. :smile:


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow! I would love to see picks. Some of my girls are 2.5 or 3 inches but not nearly 4 inches. You should buy her and start raising giant gups!


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

lol. I'll grow a strain of "Giant" guppies... Guppies that will eat Cichlids! Bwahahaha!


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Me thinks she is an ex-breeder that got shiped anyways. I saw this with a tank of sword tails once. Huge fish but they must be near the end if thet are not breeding  



daFrimpster said:


> Wow! I would love to see picks. Some of my girls are 2.5 or 3 inches but not nearly 4 inches. You should buy her and start raising giant gups!


----------

